# Cave Run



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

Does Anyone Have A Link For Direction For Driving To Cave Run, Kentucky

I Also Heard Chubs Are Good Musky Bait, Is It True


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's more Cave run info than you'll ever use!

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...+kentucky&hl=en&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2006-01,GGLD:en


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

take a day and go out with Tony Grant. youll learn all you need to know. not just about cave run, but about musky fishing in general.

www.kymuskie.com


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I fished cave run a few years back. I went out with a guide ("Battle the Beast guide service with Greg Thomas) my first day and rented a boat the next 2 days. It was an awesome experience! We caught 3 muskie with Greg (he landed 2 and I landed one). All 3 were between 30-34 in. He fished the entire time while also helping us. It was really nice to have him fishing also because it gave us a chance to watch what he did and how he did it. He showed us about 8-10 key areas to target over the next 2 days along with a few exact spots that held big fish, and told us exactly what to do. The next 2 days we landed 3 more, and had 3 other follows. My largest was 42" on a fallen tree that we had tried the day before. He told me that a big fish lived in that tree, and he had gotten it to follow twice in the last week, but it wouldn't hit. He told me to make sure that I fished it the next 2 days. He wasn't lying!!!!!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

yes....Greg is awesome too. ive never been out with him, but have talked to him a few times and seen his videos. 

what time of year are you going? cuz those guys go up north when summer comes around.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Campground suggestions? (Ziplo, Twin Knobs, others ?)

I'm thinking of taking the kayak down for a weekend of fishing in the next few weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Convenient to the main road, good access to the water but I've heard that it fills quickly once the season gets underway.

I know where Zilppo is, from the water, but that's all.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Twin Knobs is the easier camp ground to get to, the Zilpo camp ground is a good 20 - 25 minutes from the main road. both have easy access to boat ramps. Once you get there stop in at one of the local shops. They are very helpful.

Pike


----------

